#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: share کردن اینترنت لپ تاپ برای کامپیوتر

## m.sjafie

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید محترم
من یه مودم وایرلس دارم به همراه یه لپ تاپ و یه کامپیوتر 
لپ تاپ را به صورت وایرلس به مودم وصل کردم بین لپ تاپ و کامپیوتر هم با کابل شبکه برقرار کردم اما روی کامپیوتر اینترنت ندارم
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------

*1212ali*,*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام 
خب  کابلرو  از مودم به کامپیوتر وصل بکن - چرا دیگه از لپ تاپ کابل کشیدی ؟
برای اتصال دو رایانه  باید از کابل شبکه کراس استفاده بکنی که کمی با کابل شبکه های معمولی فرق میکنه

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## m.sjafie

اینو که خودم میدونم عزیز مشکل اینجا بود که فاصله کامپیوتر با مودم زیاد بود و کامل به اون اندازه نداشتم که با brige کردن کارت وایرلس و lan لپ تاپ تونستم اینترنت را رو pc هم ببرم ممنون

----------

*1212ali*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

یعنی الان مشکلت حل شد ؟
اگه میشه توضیح بدی چه کار کردی و ایا کابلی که استفاده میکنی همون کابل شبکه معمولیه یا کراسه

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*همتا*

----------


## mj_blue

کابلی که استفاده کرده همون کابل معمولی هست (کابل کراس هم میشه چون سویچ توی راهش نیست)
ایشون 2 تا کارت شبکه داره
یک کارت که Wlan
و یک کارت Lan
اینترنت را به Wlan داده
و Lan هر دو سیستم را به هم متصل کرده
--------------------------------------------
بریج در لغت یعنی پل
حالا بریج کارت شبکه یعنی ایشون 2 تا کارت شبکه را انتخاب کرده
کلیک راست زده و گزینه بریج را انتخاب کرده
----------------------------------------------
در این صورت دیتایی که از کارت وایرس وارد میشه به صورت یک پل به کارت شبکه سیمی هم منتقل و از اونطر به PC ایشون اتقال پیدا کرده
-----------------------------------------------
راه خوبی انتخاب کردید ولی راه زیاد داره
ببخشید اگه دیر جواب دادم همین الان خوندمش

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*amir99*,*hosseintafaz*,*m.sjafie*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## m.sjafie

ممنون بهترین راه همین بود یه روش دیگه هم گفته بودند که کارت وایرلس را share کنم که با اون نشد جواب بگیرم

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_sha*,*hosseintafaz*,*mj_blue*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## h4sss4n

> کابلی که استفاده کرده همون کابل معمولی هست (کابل کراس هم میشه چون سویچ توی راهش نیست)
> ایشون 2 تا کارت شبکه داره
> یک کارت که Wlan
> و یک کارت Lan
> اینترنت را به Wlan داده
> و Lan هر دو سیستم را به هم متصل کرده
> --------------------------------------------
> بریج در لغت یعنی پل
> حالا بریج کارت شبکه یعنی ایشون 2 تا کارت شبکه را انتخاب کرده
> ...


سلام اقا با این روشی ک گفتید میشه اینترنتو ب ماهواره داد ؟

----------

*1212ali*,*hosseintafaz*,*mj_blue*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز شما اینترنت رو اگر روی وایرلس خودتون اشتراک بگذارید ، خیلی راحت میتونید از هر دستگاهی که وایرلش داشته باشد ، اینترنت بگیرید. اگر به LAN بدید هم از طریق کابل میتونید به همه دستگاه ها اینترنت بدید.
فرق نمیکنه چه دستگاهی باشه.
اما ساده ترین روش استفاده از برنامه Connectify هست که سیستم شما رو از طریق کارت وایرلستون تبدیل به یک access point میکنه و خیلی راحت هست عملکردش.

----------

*1212ali*,*hosseintafaz*,*mj_blue*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

